# Dottie is home pic heavy



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She is so sweet i'm in love.








Not my nice nails ,my daughters


















Simba adores her he lay by her bed last night when she started crying


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats bless her heart!! She was crying poor baby neither D or L cried when they came home think it's coz they were next to my bed

Simba looks massive next to her haha whatdoes Lilly thing?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is adorable! All your babies are so cute


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww so cute :love7:


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

AWWWWWWW!
She is very gorgeous!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww...she's so precious! congrats


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, she is SO cute! I love how the others seems so interested and concerned for her!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

You must be so happy to have her home!

She's a little angel - I think I would just carry her around all the time!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes she would fit in my pocket no probs


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

how beautiful!!!! love your nails too.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Adorable!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> how beautiful!!!! love your nails too.


No i work too hard,they're my daughters:foxes15:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

She is beautiful congrats!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I forgot to ask how old she is and what she weighs.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She's 11 weeks today and weight is 12.7 ounces


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle she is gorgeous!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Melanie


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is absolutely beautiful!! so happy for you!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Squeeeeaaaals......She is to precious for words!!!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Squeeeeaaaals......She is to precious for words!!!!!!!!


I squeeeeeled when i saw how tiny she was,why is it when they're so small you put on a sqeaky voice as well


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

So tiny and pretty!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww Michele so pleased shes finally home!

She looks so tiny, bless her. I know how you feel about the crying, 2 of my girls are in season atm and darcy cries all night pining for them!

Love your daughters nails. 

Dottie is just adorable, love lilly looking at her to x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She really is just adorableness! I want to give her a little kissy on the nose!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a gorgeous little thing! So cute to see Lily and Simba checking her out. Lucky Dottie to have such a doting big brother!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love her!
What a teensy precious baby she is!
Love how Simba was looking at her, bless him, such a sweet boy! 
You must be over the moon to finally have her home, and be doing lots of baby talk too, haha!! xx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

she is a complete doll!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww shes so Little and Fluffy!!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

So Cute!!! I bet you are in love!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is sooooooooooo soooooooooo little and cute!!!  And Simba...what a good boy!!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on finally bringing your new baby home!! You guys must be smitten by her already. :love5:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

really cute!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, what a little doll baby! Congrats!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The name Dottie completely suits her, she's a tiny thing isn't she?! 
Congrats on the new and adorable addition Michele!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww she is just the sweetest , i bet you are so glad the waiting is finally over


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> nawww she is just the sweetest , i bet you are so glad the waiting is finally over


Seemed to wait months and months since i picked her,i wouldn't have let her go as she's so tiny,would have kept her at least another 3 weeks


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

it seems forever ago you put her first pics up  , i have been checking to see when she was home lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Michelle she is amazing - she is the most gorgeous, perfect little tiny I have ever seen!!

You must be thrilled - congrats!! looking forward to more pictures


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet she is a real cutie.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so happy for your new little one shes a tiny tiny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody she is adorable,and doing well even putting on weight


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

awww she is so cute!! makes me want another baby chi soooo badly!!! xxx


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she's a real beauty, you must be so pleased


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg she is SO adorable!!!!! Makes me want to have my lil lh chi so badly too lol


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh bless her she's so tiny x


----------

